# Two pigeons.. no idea what to do.. I need YOU!! O.o



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

I saw a guy shooting some pigeons and their nest down from our apartment roof yesterday. By the time I actually realized what he was doing and told him to stop, it was too late. The parents died and the two babies that were in the nest survived (somehow!!). According to some pictures I've seen they're around 20 days of age (not quite babies anymore?). They have yellow feathers on top of their heads and are fully covered in feathers on the outside. My question is, do they still need help surviving?? They can't fly, I know that much (although one of them is flapping his wings and climbing up things) and they still don't have all of their feathers under their wings, it's just pink skin. There is no sign of injury on either of them, I found them last night in the freezing cold and rain huddled up together on a wall, I didn't want the cats to get them, and the weather could have killed a human! (maybe).. I took them in and put them into a big box with some ripped up newspaper and old baby blankets, then I formed a nest and let them warm up in it. I had no idea what to feed them so I put some water in a deep dish and some bird food on the floor, then I let them be until morning. They haven't eaten any of the food, and they didn't drink any water (atleast I don't think). When I tried to offer them water by gently putting their beak (not notrils) in the water they just sat there and stared with wide eyes, and then shook their beaks off. What should I feed them?? Do they even need my assisstance?? Someone told me I could feed them baby cereal, and I have some in the house, is that ok?? Should I just release them?? I have so many questions!! I really want to help them myself if I can, so any advice would be really helpful! Thank you! I'll probably post pictures sometime soon.

P.S. I have a thing with naming animals and have already named them. One is named Screech, because every time I go near the box he screeches and screams like a crazy person.. and the other is named Mellow, because when I go near the box he comes up to me and will let me hold and touch him. 

((sorry for the length, I just had so much to say about the situation))


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing those two little babies. I am so sorry the parents got killed, what a creep. 
Do not release them. In order for them to survive they have to be good flyers and be able to eat.

They should start eating on their own very soon, until then you have several options, one is to hand feed them with a syringe baby bird formula from the pet store. 
Since they are older you can feed them defrosted peas, uncooked lentils, corn. You will have to pop them one by one into their mouths. You still will need an eye dropper or small syringe to give them water.
Also leave the seeds out for them and they will start pecking at them soon and try again and again dipping their beak in water, eventually they'll get it.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THank you for saving them, they would not have stood a chance without you!

Try feeding them defrosted peas and corn. Defrost them in warm water and serve them warm, straight from the water. Open the beak and push a pea or a corn kernel in. I was feeding my little one 50 in 4 daily feeds, but you might want to start slowly at 30 and build up. Once they get to associate you with food they will gape if you allow them to slide their beaks between your fingers as in *this video* and with practice you can pop the peas into their gaping mouths.


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

Thank you guys so much!! And here I was thinking that I would have to bottle feed them or something. I found a litter of kittens around here and had to do that, and then I had to do it again when my neighbor begged me to raise puppies that her dog had and she couldn't keep, I'm an expert when it comes to those things.. not for birds though, apparently. I would have been lost if the both of you hadn't given me advice. I didn't know I had to give them water that way!? I'll keep practicing with them though, hopefully they catch on fast. Mellow is already making squeek sounds when I go near her and she jumps into my hand when I put it into the box, and she tends to follow me around as much as she can.. what's up with that? Any other advice I need to know?? You can basically tell me ANYTHING that would help, even the most basic info.. hopefully this isn't too difficult. And also, would they make good pets?? Or should I release them as soon as I can?? Oh and, how will I know when to stop feeding them? Will they just refuse to eat it?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would feed my first squeaker until she lost interest which showed that she had had enough, but now I keep checking the crop to ensure that it is soft and squidgy. When it feels like a balloon 3/4 filled with peas I stop.

I have always regretted not keeping that first rescue as a pet. They make good pets, but you have to consider that they will be with you a long time and whether whatever accommodation you live in accepts pet birds...when you have a pigeon as a pet you tend to get a bit paranoid as they have so many enemies. 

My latest rescues were very small when I got them, but I left a dish of very small seed with them and they started eating that immediately...I had to make certain that they had enough water for an all seed diet. Even though they have been weaned for at least two weeks they squeak enthusiastically when they see me and shove their beaks between my fingers.


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

I wouldn't mind keeping one or both of them, but are they safe?? You wouldn't know anything about pigeons in Nevada and diseases would you?? Or are they all the same world wide? Some of my family members are telling me to get rid of them because they could get me sick... and that if I kept handling them I would get "itchy". If that's the case I'd rather release them when the time is right. Should I give them bathes or something??



They are starting to semi-fly.. like, if I put one of them on the counter, the other one will try to follow and fly to it.. I'm assuming that's progress. Although it makes me nervous because I don't want them getting hurt.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Zyndalee,


If you are in Las Vegas, and, wanted to -

I would be glad to assume their care and up-bringing form here on, and, release them once they are ready.

I have raised endless Orphanned Baby and Youngster Pigeons and Doves and my methods provide a very good and all round nuturing situation where they get lots of attention and comforts and fun, and, also learn all the things they need for being out n the World, they then merely self release without incident once ready.


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

That's really nice of you, but if I wanted to give them to someone else I would give them to the guy two houses down, he owns pigeons and an annoying talking parrot that says extremely rude things to me and tries to attack me sometimes xD, he would give them the best care possible as well. I'm sure you could do just as well, but why go through the trouble to get them to you when I can walk right next door, ya know? Plus that way I could visit them! I don't plan on giving them up anyway. Thank you though!  And don't you get attached to ones you raise?? Have you ever kept any of them?? So, the Las Vegas pigeons aren't dangerous then?? 

I just fed them corn and peas, like I was told, and they liked it. I don't know if they're just weird or what, but they already associate me with food. Screech isn't running away from me anymore, and she fed without incident, she didn't even struggle when I put the first pea into her mouth, and after the second pea and corn she was opening her mouth her self. Mellow is also doing really well, but he's been good from the beginning. They are pecking at the seeds, not quite getting them, but still, they're showing interest. Mellow is also drinking water from the dish! I had to help Screech get the hang of it, but he does it too. At first I tried to give them water with a dropper, I would drop some into the side of their mouth and they'd drink, but all I had to do was put some water in my hand and Mellow jumped in and started drinking. They're comfortable around me already, I can tell. Mellow follows me around like a duckling, and Screech will jump out of the box and into my lap when I'm near. My cousin tried to come outside and grab Screech and she immediately screamed and flew to me, it was a short distance though. They can drink water themselves, they're eating well, and so far they look healthy and playful. I have pretty high hopes at this point, and I'm thinking about keeping Mellow. You never know though, it's to early on to start making decisions.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are doing a great job with them and they are very smart pijies, they learned to drink on their own already. Wonderful.
They won't be ready for release for a while, they have to fly very good in order to be released otherwise they might get cought by predators.

It is very unlikely you will get sick from them. Most pigeon diseases are bird specific, the few that could be transmitted to people are quite rare and they are more likely to occur in immunosuppressed people. Still I recommend to always wash your hands after handling them at least until you're sure they are 100% healthy.
They might have mites, feather flies or lice. You can purchase scalex from any pet store and spray them with it, just be careful not to get it into the eyes or nostrils. I usually cover their heads with my hand when I do this.

Feel free to ask any questions you might have.

Reti


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

Thank you, you've been most helpful. I just finished chasing a cat back out of my dog's doggie door, the thing came inside and was eyeing up the birds.. that stray has never done that before. So, is that all their diet should consist of? Peas and Corn and bird seeds? They really are smart, especially Mellow, he catches on to things fast. Screech I know is just as smart, she just needs to loosen up a bit. I'm already getting attached to them, the dogs keep trying to get a peek. My 200 pound Schutzhund dog, that cuddles with my hamster, is extremely annoyed that I'm not letting him get near the birds, he loves all babies. Maybe later on in their life they'll get used to and form a bond with him. Thanks again for all the help. Things seem to happen suddenly in my life, so if I need any more advice, I'll definitely post questions here. I'll even post all updates and break throughs!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We really like pics.
Dave


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

I bet you guys do!! 

Here are the first two pics I took, and the only ones I can post at this time. I'll be sure to post more later though, I have some great ones! I have a few of Mellow perched on my shoulder and giving me birdie kisses, and one of Skreech mid flight screaming her head off because a box fell off the counter and the noise scared her. Nothing seems to scare them anymore though, they've been moved to a safe, quiet room. Those pics will be up soon, sorry for the quality of these though. I've been calling Skreech a "her", and Mellow a "he", but I really have no idea.. anyone know how I can tell?? I roughly guessed their age at 20-22 days I think, tell me if I'm wrong please.  You can't really see the yellow feathers on their heads in these, but believe me, there are quite a few. I haven't had them for long, but my friend called them ugly and I got offended, as if they're children that actually came from me.. I wonder if all bird owners experience this??  It's weird for me.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

They seem to be healthy and thriving with you. You might ask your neighbor down the street for a little bit of pigeon food and grit to see how they do with that.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I get offended also when somebody sais baby pigeons are ugly LOL. All baby pigeons are precious and cute. Your's are adorable.
I would guess their age around 4 weeks as they have very little of the yellow hairs left.
It is impossible to guess for sure their sex at this age. Later on you can tell from their behavior.
Also from the pet store you can purchase Kaytee Hi-Cal grit. They will need it when they start eating the seeds. Also ask if they carry Kaytee supreem dove and pigeon seeds. You can mix those with split peas, corn and barley and lentils uncooked (those you can get from you grocery store).
Another thing, you can offer them a bath, a smallish litter pan filled with water would do. Pigeons love to take baths.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are the real facts about pigeons:

http://www.deterapigeon.com/21-amazing-facts-about-pigeons.htm


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

In the picture they look like they have barely any yellow left, but they actually have a lot. They also have some near their wings. I put them in one of my Tosa's cages today, my Tosa is huge so his cage is huge, and they have room to roam and play and fly a little. They love it. I'll be sure to get them a proper bird cage though. None of my animals have ever had fleas before, because of the extreme Nevada weather, but I still took precautions and bought the birds some of that spray, just in case they have mites or something. I also set up their cage with a shallow bird bath which they adore. They got out of the box this morning, so when I woke up and went into their room I was surprised to see the huge mess they made... naughty little (cute) things they are, that's when I decided to move them to the cage. Anyway, they're very happy, and I have officially decided to keep Mellow. I love Skreech too, it's just that Mellow's personality is more of what i'm looking for and he would make a great addition to our weird little family. He's also attached to me already. Skreech has more of an independent personality, she's already looking towards the sky when I take them outside and she flaps her wings when we're out there, she wants to be FREE. So I'll let her be when the time is right, she can make the decision her self, i'll be sure that she's ready though, and she's always welcome to come back if she wants. Mellow doesn't even want to go anywhere, it's like he's glued to my side!! I'm already obsessed with them, I love being a bird owner!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yep, pigeons are addicitive

Reti


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

New pictures should be up later on today.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

looking fw to it 

Reti


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi zyndalee, they are cute, thanks for rescuing them 
couple of little points, If they are starting to fly, do not let them outside.
They can get quite strong very quickly, and although not able to fly properly, they could easilly get somewhere that you couldnt reach but a predator could. (like a tree & since you have a stray cat around, they do climb trees)
Secondly, you said you had a dog, please dont let them near the dog or vice versa, especially since they are so young & inquisitive.
Both dog & cat saliva contains bacteria that can be lethal to pigeons. It doesnt need to be a bite or scratch, even just a close sniff or brush of the dogs nose on their feathers, then they preen themselves & it is in their system.
They can be kept as pets or if you want to release them when the time comes thats fine. If you do decide to release them, you wont be able to just let them go. They learn the ways of the world from their parents & would need to go through a "soft release" program in order to have any chance of survival in the big feral world.


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

I have a huge enclosed area outside, the birds can't go anywhere where I can't see them, and there are no spaces they can get in to. They can roam freely and safely, the cats can't get in, the birds can't get out. Are pigeons and other birds different from each other?? Because my mother owned a bird a few years back that was addicted to my dog. It would follow my dog every where and sit on it's back, it would even sleep near it. When it died of old age my dog was depressed for months, maybe that bird never preened?? (lol) And about the releasing part, my nieghbor will be doing that. He came over today and took a look at them. I wont be letting them near Cash though, so don't worry, the "bird expert" made it clear that he didn't want my birds and dogs mixing. I went to the store today and got all neccessary items btw!!

Mellow is wiggling his way into my heart!  Skreech isn't afraid of me, and she knows who I'am, but she has no interest in bonding or anything like that. They were playing today (I had no idea birds "played" before this), in their enclosure. They would half fly (as best they could) and half run (more like a half run/hop) to the end of the enclosure like little dare devils and then when they reached the end they would lose their courage and race back to me squeeking like giggling children or something. When they got back to me Mellow ran up my arm and onto my shoulder, then buried his face into my neck and hair. The only thing is they don't allow strangers near them, when my nieghbor came to take a look Skreech ran away screaming. Mellow was ok for the most part but when I put them back into their cages and gave Carl a thank you hug in front of them, Mellow started screaming and flailing around, he's never done that. Do they just comprehend more then I think? Obviously Mellow didn't think hugs were a good thing, he freaks out a little when my cousin hugs me to. Anyway, the pictures I promised are here!!: yay. xD Me and Mellow had ourselves a little photo shoot here: the seond one is our funny picture, and I love how he looks in the third one.. he's just like, "HI!!"


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

And here's SKREECH!!!!: I could barely take pics with her, she kept moving and trying to peck at my keyboard. She wrote a message: kjllo.;ppihj. AMAZING RIGHT!?!?!? lol. She's a little piggie genius!!


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

Mellow again


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Zyndalee said:


> And here's SKREECH!!!!: I could barely take pics with her, she kept moving and trying to peck at my keyboard. She wrote a message: kjllo.;ppihj. AMAZING RIGHT!?!?!? lol. She's a little piggie genius!!


thats juvenile* pigeon talk*, - wait till they learn to type properly, you wont get near your keyboard 








Thats a pic of Blackie, one of my previous rescues, 
my latest one "Cheeky" loves to just on it, (always on the same spot above the processor as its warmest) 








or just wanders over the keyboard and pecks the keys off !!!


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

LOL!! The picture of Blackie on Pigeon-Talk is so adorable! I don't have a lap top, my computer is a giant touch screen, and Mellow has discovered that he can peck the screen and make interesting stuff happen. I need to get him off of that habit quickly, this thing isn't cheap! xD

This morning when I came out to check on the babies they were hanging on to the bars trying to get out. They hate the cage.. but they definitely can't have free roam of the house yet. I let them out to play and they started screaming and spreading their wings because they saw a pigeon that was NOT their mother or father, I know for fact that their parents died.. Mellow only did this for a little bit, and then he came running back to me. Skreech did it for THE LONGEST TIME, even after the Pigeon left. I feel so bad for her, she really wants her mommy and daddy back. Oh, I've been doing my research! When I become obsessed with something I tend to learn a lot about it, and I now have a brain filled with pigeon facts and knowledge.  I can even give advice!!  I planned to join this site only to get advice on my situation, but I now plan on staying.  And last night Marshmellow watched a movie with me! It was a scary one, I huddled up on the couch and put the birds next to me, Mells jumped into my lap and stayed there with me the ENTIRE TIME, while Skreech got up to fly away and explore the room because she really doesn't have the patience for that. They have the guest room all to themselves, with no danger and no distractions, so the guest will just have to sleep ... somewhere else..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

The pics are awsome. You and M. really have a bond and make a great couple. I love the pics, thank you so much for sharing. Glad you want to stay on PT, you will find it a lot of fun and very interesting. There is always something new to learn on here.
Pigeons are smarter than people think the are. Actually all birds and animals are smart in their own way. Pigeons do recognize their people, no doubt about it. 
I gave my guestroom also to my pigeons, so no more guests for me  and even thought the door is always open they never leave their room. 
Looking fw to more stories of K & M.

Reti


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cute pics. They are sweethearts. And you have a kind heart, and brave as well to yell at that SOB.

Just as an aside, you may wanna try to see if you can report that guy to anyone. Polics, Animal Control, Humane Society, SPCA, something like that.

There may not be laws against killing Pigeons, but tehre are certainly laws against discharging any sort of firearm in public.

Now....as Quazar noted...please DON'T let them outside because they ARE old enough to gain flight...and then you would all be in a hecka pickle.

IF you are 100% sure you are keeping your pals...then give 'em a wing clip (sounds awful...but it's just clipping a few of the primary flight feathers one each wing. This allows them to flutter down to the ground, but not get airborne.

IF you are still toying with the idea of releasing them...then readup a bit on the "Soft Release" acclimation method.

Again, I wanna really applaud you for standing up and advocating and then caring for these two little ones. The world needs more young folks like yourself !


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What precious little things they are. Bless you for finding them good homes.

Reti


----------



## Zyndalee (May 17, 2011)

They're are so big already!! Skreech escaped from Carl the other day and went missing for a bout an hour or two, then was found in my back yard on top of the enclosure trying to get in. When I opened the fence and let her in she started squealing and flapping her wings excitedly, then jumped on my head, shoulders, arms, and whatever else she could reach. She DID miss us. Mellow hasn't had his wings clipped, and his usual daily routine is to wake me up at around eleven, (he's the type of bird that SLEEPS IN every day, just my type. xD), and then fly around me excitedly while I make him breakfast, and then fly over to Cash and peck him on the head, (he likes to do that to my dog whenever he's sleeping, but don't worry, no dog saliva will be getting on him, and Cash never actually wakes up or even cares), and then he nestles into my lap and fluffs his feathers until I rudely have to disturb him because I have things to do. Mells will use the doggie door now, I think it's cute. I forgot he could use that door one day and I went outside, leaving the enclosure door open as well.. of course, Mellow followed me outside, and I panicked thinking that he would fly away and never come back.. but he never left my side, NOT ONCE. He just followed me around the yard, then when it was time to go in he happily flew into the house like it was way BETTER then being outside, without a second thought. I love this weird bird, and by what Carl is telling me Skreech wants to come back home too.


----------

